# Cara Delevingne walks the Runway during Stella McCartney Show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 30,2013 (17x) Up



## Mandalorianer (30 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Sep. 2013)

*Cara Delevingne walks the Runway during Stella McCartney Show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2014 - Sept. 30,2013 (12x)*

5x more



 

 

 


 

 ​


----------



## coldrain (30 Sep. 2013)

thanks gollum


----------



## gugolplex (30 Sep. 2013)

Vielen Dank! :thx:
Tolle Pics von Cara! :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (1 Okt. 2013)

Danke für Cara, auch wenn sie mir auf dem Catwalk nicht so gefällt.


----------



## koftus89 (1 Okt. 2013)

vielen dank. sehr schön.


----------



## supersportler (5 Okt. 2013)

wow eine schönheit


----------



## stuftuf (8 Okt. 2013)

hmmmmmmm tolle pics!!!!!


----------



## termi (27 Okt. 2013)

Schöne pic,s von Cara Delevingne

danke


----------

